# Laura Francese pull out poster in the new Bow and Arrow Hunting Magazine



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

*Have you picked up the lastest edition of BOW & ARROW Hunting?? *

Every copy has a 10.5'' x 29'' pull out poster of LAURA shooting the RYTERA ALIEN! This is sure to be a collectors item since it is the first pull out poster they have published! Larua & the bow look great!! Preveiw below.............

In addition to the great poster, Bow and Arrow Hunting magazine also has great information like how to spot and stalk Caribou, deer season checklist, Backcountry Bulls ~ how to bring them down and so much more!!!!

http://www.bowandarrowhunting.com/


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Really? Just cut it out. Do you know how much trouble I get in when the girlfriend finds me passed out, drooling onto the keyboard, in a Laura Coma every other day? And don't give me that "just don't open the thread" baloney, you know I'm gonna. :tongue:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife *LOVES* Laura pics, she even says so when I ask her.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I never talk to my wife about Laura !*

:mg: Some things are just too personel to discuss !:darkbeer:


----------



## Marc Taylor (Jul 30, 2008)

Compared to my wife, that's a HOMELY looking woman!

There, Babe, I said it, now, would you get off my back about the articles I read that have a picture of that girl associated with them!

Jeez, I know it's next to the toilet, but it's a BOWHUNTING MAGAZINE!!



Taylor

-[]------->


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Marc Taylor said:


> Compared to my wife, that's a HOMELY looking woman!
> 
> There, Babe, I said it, now, would you get off my back about the articles I read that have a picture of that girl associated with them!
> 
> ...


i bet that girls next to more toilets than she'd ever expect....
obviously not her intended place... i'm just sayin... she has shared the pot with me too


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

The Magazine is on stands now!


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

gun870guy said:


> i bet that girls next to more toilets than she'd ever expect....
> Obviously not her intended place... I'm just sayin... She has shared the pot with me too


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Bow and Arrow Magazine has been putting out good How To, Hunting and many other informative and interesting articles from many experienced archers. 
We will be adding many of the past articles to Archery Talk in the coming weeks.
www.bowandarrowhunting.com


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*Cool...now Bow and Arrow Hunting magazine has a centerfold addition! *


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

simply amazing....


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*calender*

I am a teacher and do nothing much during the summer but find myself checking the calender several times a day. Lol:embara:


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

got mine about a week ago and never even folded it open, I gotta go grab it and see if its there


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

sure as heck, it was there sitting on the back of the toilet


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Laura as a centerfold model. Seems appropriate. 

:izza:


----------



## stainless 2 (Oct 23, 2006)

gun870guy said:


> i bet that girls next to more toilets than she'd ever expect....
> obviously not her intended place... i'm just sayin... she has shared the pot with me too


She doesnt look like she smokes that stuff...LOL


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You never know !*



stainless 2 said:


> she doesnt look like she smokes that stuff...lol


I doubt that she does !:mg:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*..she is so smokin' hot in those Max-1 pants!!*

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish she'd put some shoes on... I hate walkin gravel roads.

Too much a chance of cutting her toes.


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*shot with laura in bedford last year*

I shot with laura @ 1st leg of IBO national last year and I will tell you guys not only does she look *way* better in person, but she has the best attitude of any chick I have ever met! Laughs and cuts up like one of the guys!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

All you guys are right she is a doll and she happens to be on my Prostaff, I'm very fortunate to have her, she is a great lady, so keep giving here good reviews people.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you Laura

:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Honestly, I NEVER thought camo britches would or should be so "noticeable?". I have absolutely NEVER paid any real attention to camo pants before. I don't co-ordinate my camo, they're "work" clothes to me or rather were.

I'll bet a buck-fiddy that if that pic was used correctly it could sell "fitted" camo for women...... Women's camo has been available for a few years. Max-4 should contact the owner of those pics. 

This would go nicely with the pic in an advertisement, _"Max-4 for when you don't want to be noticed and also for when you do."_ I wouldn't be surprised to see outdoors women everywhere wearing them as laid back casual clothes.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I wonder why I don't look that good in my Max-4 pants?


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

whan are they going to make a bathing suit edition?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The magazines are on stands now. Calendars are available to download free on Archery Talk


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> All you guys are right she is a doll and she happens to be on my Prostaff, I'm very fortunate to have her, she is a great lady, so keep giving here good reviews people.


c:I'm kind of :angry1: mad ,that there aren't more :dontknow: like her ,  so there would be enough :wav: to go around for everyone :tongue:! 

Let's clone her ,so there would be enough for everybody !:darkbeer::cheers::set1_draught2:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> All you guys are right she is a doll and she happens to be on my Prostaff, I'm very fortunate to have her, she is a great lady, so keep giving here good reviews people.


c:I'm kind of :angry1: mad ,that there aren't more :dontknow: like her ,  so there would be enough :wav: to go around for everyone :tongue:! 

Let's clone her ,so there would be enough for everybody !:darkbeer::cheers::set1_draught2:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

gun870guy said:


> i bet that girls next to more toilets than she'd ever expect....
> obviously not her intended place... i'm just sayin... she has shared the pot with me too


OMG!! I just spewed coke all over my printer!! TOO funny Steve!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 9erminer (Dec 22, 2007)

Is this the magazine Joe Bell writes for? I like reading his articles.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Yes, Joe Bell writes for Bow and Arrow Magazine. Great articles and info.
If you are not getting the magazine now you may want to check your local stores for a copy. They are selling out in some areas


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

LAURA!....:tongue:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

gun870guy said:


> I wish she'd put some shoes on... I hate walkin gravel roads.
> 
> Too much a chance of cutting her toes.


Took me a while to realise she was barefoot. :darkbeer:


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

When this shot was taken she had walked up and down the road like 10 times...she has some strong feet! A true joy to work with she always has a smile on her face!


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

Hellloooo :d


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We have had reports that this issue is sold out in some areas. Anyone know if they are available on your newstand


----------



## dmc12 (Jan 17, 2008)

...unless you are the giant teddy bear, in which case that's seriously messed up...


----------



## jasondinsmoore (Jun 29, 2007)

gun870guy said:


> I wish she'd put some shoes on... I hate walkin gravel roads.
> 
> Too much a chance of cutting her toes.


I like the fact she kept 'em off. 

Sorry must be the ******* in me!!!


----------



## averagejoe57 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Laura Visit*

If any of you are in the Mpls/St Paul area on Saturday Aug 1 Laura is making an appearance at my new Shop. Grab a copy of the Magizine and have her sign it.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> All you guys are right she is a doll and she happens to be on my Prostaff, I'm very fortunate to have her, she is a great lady, so keep giving here good reviews people.


Oh sure !!! She made your Pro Staff and I made your friends list.

JK, She works hard.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

To answer several emails, Bow and Arrow magazine is available on most newstands and many grocery and full line stores. They are sold out in some areas.


----------



## Jackalll (Oct 4, 2008)

NIce


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*Barefoot*



Fantail said:


> Took me a while to realise she was barefoot. :darkbeer:


Obviously not a guy with a foot fetish.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Deanr said:


> Obviously not a guy with a foot fetish.


You mean, you didn't notice her feet?

How odd,


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Copies are still available in many areas. We will be sending each Rytera dealer and all Rytera reps a copy of the magazine. It is sold out in several areas


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We may have a few extras from the shipment of Bow and Arrow magazines ordered for our dealers. Try your local stores first


----------



## WALKMAN BRIAN (Sep 2, 2009)

What happoned to the other chick in the Martin Archery ads ?


----------



## imc (Aug 18, 2009)

wow


----------



## imc (Aug 18, 2009)

wow wow wow


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

*Nice form*

Very nice form. What is she sporting on her third finger? Is that a counterweight?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

The barefoot shot is smokin' I hope they didn't make the girl walk far that way:mg:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT for Laura!


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks her dl is too long in the first photo?


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantail said:


> Took me a while to realise she was barefoot. :darkbeer:


Call me crazy but I noticed she was barefoot in a matter of seconds. :wink:


----------



## CraigL (Oct 29, 2005)

Whoooo hooooo


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't find the link to the AT calander. Would someone post it please?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We will be adding a link from the front page of Archery Talk This is the link to calendars
http://www.archeryhistory.com/calendar/calendar.htm


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, brother.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

ArchersParadox said:


> *..she is so smokin' hot in those Max-1 pants!!*
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:


Is MAX-4 her secret???? So it's the Mossy Oak that makes my butt look big?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Since the Bow and Arrow magazine edition was so popular and sold out very soon in many areas we will be planning another foldout photo edition


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

archeryhistory said:


> Since the Bow and Arrow magazine edition was so popular and sold out very soon in many areas we will be planning another foldout photo edition


Very nice, I missed her first centerfold.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Man, I just love her!


----------



## Taperunner4 (Dec 9, 2009)

jasondinsmoore said:


> I like the fact she kept 'em off.
> 
> Sorry must be the ******* in me!!!


A ******* that knows how to use a computer... Isnt that an Oxymoron? :wink: j/k man... Im a hog hunter from Florida...


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

This issue of Bow and Arrow magazine sold out on newstands and is now starting to be a collectors item. Laura will be attending many shows and events this year and will have photos and posters avvailble Laura's schedule will appear on her website


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

archeryhistory said:


> Bow and Arrow Magazine has been putting out good How To, Hunting and many other informative and interesting articles from many experienced archers.
> We will be adding many of the past articles to Archery Talk in the coming weeks.
> www.bowandarrowhunting.com


Thank you...i have learned more from Archery Talk users than all of the magazine articles i have read and all of the experimenting i have done in the past...great resource.

Happy Holidays,

Larry


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*If not the best ever........ right at the top.

Just incredible!!! 


`*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

RxBowhunter said:


> Is MAX-4 her secret???? So it's the Mossy Oak that makes my butt look big?


*If you put on some Predator or ASAT..... and Post.......

You just might jump ahead laura. :wink:*
:laugh2:

`


----------



## mpoot26 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## mpoot26 (Aug 12, 2010)

I may have to stop by!!!!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

*any other pics?*

any other pics? poses? need more archery babe pics


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Well that just nixxes that, Mom would kill me if'n I brought home a gal that shoots a Matthews bow:icon_1_lol:


----------

